
Playstation 3 Secrets - Lammy
http://www.edepot.com/playstation3.html
======
struct
I always found the PS3 fascinating - it’s so exotic, so wild, so crazy that
the current generation seems prosaic (but I guess the current generation is
way easier to program, so...)

